# Text in Pfade - Aber wie kombiniere ich?



## sTainD (10. Februar 2005)

Hi

Ich mache gerade das Example 45 von ayatoweb.com
Habe schon Step 1-4 erledigt.Hier mein Ergebnis:

http://lakerman.smoothcode.de/movies/Beta_StrokeAnimation

Bei Step5 muss ich in Illustrator einen Text in Ofade umwandeln.Habe schon in einem der unteren Threads gefunden wie man das macht.Allerdings muss ich noch ein kleines Rechteck mit dem Text verbinden, so dass alles eine Maske ist.Siehe Bild auf ayatoweb.com
Kann mir einen in genauen Schritten erklären wie ich das mache?Bin neu in illustrator und habe nur die Trial-Version.


----------



## Medienoperator (25. August 2005)

vielleicht beides gruppieren?


----------



## 555 (25. August 2005)

Der Link geht leider nicht mehr ... 

MfG
555


----------



## extracuriosity (25. August 2005)

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass der Thread ein halbes Jahr alt ist. Das INet soll ja eine schnelllebige Angelegenheit sein!


----------



## 555 (25. August 2005)

Sorry, hab nicht auf das Datum geschaut 

Ich hab nur das Thema ganz oben gesehen, weil Medienoperator  das Thema ausgegraben hat.


----------

